
China hacked a Navy contractor and got a trove of sensitive submarine data - spking
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/china-hacked-a-navy-contractor-and-secured-a-trove-of-highly-sensitive-data-on-submarine-warfare/2018/06/08/6cc396fa-68e6-11e8-bea7-c8eb28bc52b1_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.359b6f8d67d8
======
kchr
Already being discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17268941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17268941)

------
thepumpkin1979
dup
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17268941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17268941)

